# TBG Dan Quillian Memorial State shoot 2017 pics



## Lady Frost (Mar 20, 2017)

I had been waiting a looong time for a weekend of camping and friends and sitting around the campfire.  Miss all of you already. It was so good to see everyone.

http://imgur.com/a/s2SYH


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for the good pictures Liz!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 21, 2017)

Fine pics Liz. You did well, as usual.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 21, 2017)

We need a like button!


----------

